# ما معنى المسيا



## mr.B (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الايمان المسيحي*

شكرا علي التفاسير


esambraveheart قال:


> * بعد اذن الاخوه مشرفي القسم :*
> *ضع اسئلتك و استفساراتك عزيزى لنجيب عليها*​


كنت اعتقد ان عدة اسئلة ستكون مخالفة و لكن ساضعها بناءا علي رغبتك
فاول جزء هنا:*
1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.
3. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
كنت انتظر شرح لها لاني لم افهم هذه الجمل
و ايضا هذه الجملة من الاصحاح الاول:
**41. هَذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: الْمَسِيحُ).*
فما معني مسيا و ما معني المسيح ليكونوا متساويين؟
اول سؤالين
و اتمني من المشرفين ان يجعلوا هذا الموضوع كاملا لي اسال فيه كل اسئلتي لكي لا اشتت احد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الايمان المسيحي*

*تعبير : "الكلمة" ، أصله فى اليونانية : "لوجوس" ، وهو يعنى العقل والمنطق والفهم ، مثلما تقول : علم المنطق (إشتقاقاً من كلمة ينطق)
 ومثلما تقول بالإنجليزية عن الشيئ المنطقى ، أنه : "لوجيك" إشتقاقاً من كلمة : "لوغوس"

+++ وهى تعنى العقل الإلهى الذاتى ، الذى بدونه لم يكن شيئ فى الوجود

+++++++++

أما كلمة : مسيا ، فهى تعنى : المسيح

وقد كانت نبوءات العهد القديم تتكلم عنه وكان الناس -آنذاك- ينتظرون مجيئه


*


----------



## mr.B (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الايمان المسيحي*




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *تعبير : "الكلمة" ، أصله فى اليونانية : "لوجوس" ، وهو يعنى العقل والمنطق والفهم ، مثلما تقول : علم المنطق (إشتقاقاً من كلمة ينطق)
> ومثلما تقول بالإنجليزية عن الشيئ المنطقى ، أنه : "لوجيك" إشتقاقاً من كلمة : "لوغوس"
> 
> +++ وهى تعنى العقل الإلهى الذاتى ، الذى بدونه لم يكن شيئ فى الوجود
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك
و بانتظار راي الاشراف في جعل هذا الموضوع لي اسئل فيه كل اسئلتي قبل ان اورد بقية الاسئلة نظرا لعدم وجود وقت للقراءة حاليا بسبب الدراسة و لكن ان شاء الله ارجع و اكمل اسئلتي حول انجيل يوحنا


----------



## esambraveheart (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ما هو الايمان المسيحي*




mr.B قال:


> *شكرا علي التفاسير*





mr.B قال:


> *كنت اعتقد ان عدة اسئلة ستكون مخالفة و لكن ساضعها بناءا علي رغبتك*
> *فاول جزء هنا:*
> *1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.*
> *2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.*
> ...



*كما وضح الاخ مكرم ..و اضيف  :*
*المسيح هو " الكلمة المتجسد "..و الايات الاولي من اول اصحاح في انجيل يوحنا هي شهادة عن ازلية المسيح له كل المجد ..فالمسيح كان في حضن الاب قبل كل الدهور و منذ الازل و قبل بدء الخليقة حتي.. و لهذا تسمعه يقول عن نفسه في هذا الصدد بالذات ليخبر اليهود عن ازليته :*
*يو 8:56 *
*ابوكم ابراهيم** تهلل بان يرى يومي.. فرأى وفرح.*
*يو 8:57 *
*فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد..أفرأيت ابراهيم**.؟؟؟*
*يو 8:58 *
*قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم :*
* قبل ان يكون ابراهيم..** انا كائن.*​


----------

